# Need help finding affordable apartment



## MikeVaona (May 8, 2012)

Hello friends!

I am planning a long visit (4 weeks) to Verona in the September/October time-frame.
I have been trying to find a place for my wife and I to stay close to Piazza Bra and all the action.
It has been difficult for us to find a place within our budget of $1000.
All of the places we have found are on vacation rental websites that seem to be clearly higher than the actual cost of living in Verona.
Unfortunately, there is no Verona Craigslist, or I would be all over that.

Does anybody have any suggestions?
Do you know of any places we can stay?
Am I really that under budget for rent?

I appreciate any feedback you may have.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*Hi,*



MikeVaona said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I am planning a long visit (4 weeks) to Verona in the September/October time-frame.
> I have been trying to find a place for my wife and I to stay close to Piazza Bra and all the action.
> ...


It is a difficulty we have exprienced too -- finding a flat at this time of year when most owners are looking to rent to the summer holiday people.

Its not impossible! Just try to contact agencies and ask them if there are any long term rentals in that area. Sometimes you find an agent who knows of something that can be rented on the other seasons. However, 4 weeks is not considered a long time for vacationing Italians who often take 2 months in July and August for holiday. 

Your chances are better than if you were trying to find something over the summer months. Is a hotel out of the question? It seems more appropriate than trying to rent a flat.


----------

